
Universal Basic Automated Food and Shelter - dpezzin
https://bot-watcher.github.io/
======
dpezzin
Please discuss the idea of universal basic automated food and shelter vs.
universal basic income. More discussion here.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/6sppn2/universal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/comments/6sppn2/universal_basic_food_and_shelter/)

~~~
wmf
Money is the most flexible thing in the world because you can use it to buy
what _you_ want, not what others want you to have. Thus $100 of cash is
actually worth more than $100 worth of food, for example.

~~~
dpezzin
You can stretch $100 further with universal basic food

~~~
wmf
No, you probably can't.

